# No GPS signal in my car w/ tinted windows



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Do tinted windows (non-metallic, ~40%) significatly degrade GPS signal reception? I have a 2004 Mazda 6s 5-door with the side windows and rear window tinted. The rear window has the heating wires too. The GPS unit is not mounted on the glass (illegal in Cali) or dash, but rather near the A/C vents on a Panavise mount . I get no GPS signal when the C580 is mounted on the Panavise mount. I can use the C580 just fine in our other car (no tint, 95 Honda Accord). Also, I have an XM Roady mounted on the same Panavise mount as the C580, is it possible there's interference? The XM Roady has an external antenna on the roof of the car, near the radio antenna.
I have an external Gilsson GPS antenna on it way, I hope it resolves this issue.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's not the window tinting, it's the location of the unit. The external antenna will do the trick.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Turns out it is the XM Roady after all, luckily I have a Roady 2 lying around that does not interfere with the C580. Turn on Roady, to C580 goes from full bars to 0. Turn off Roady, back to full bars. Yay.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tint can most definitely interfere with gps antennas... my car used to wander off into lakes all the time... :lol: ... glad you figured out your issue though...


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Tint hasn't affected my Garmin Nuvi. I don't think the C580 has the newer GPS receivers, so it will not work as well lower in the car. I am able to use my nuvi down near the knees of my passenger and still get a strong signal.

You may have to use an external antenna with your unit.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The non-metallic tints shouldn't have an effect.


----------

